#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Does Ath*ism have a future? NEVER!

## waroftheatheists

the really SHARP END OF OCCAMÃ¢â¬â¢S RAZORÃ¢â¬Â¦


they mix SKEPTICISM with ATHEISMÃ¢â¬Â¦

KABOOMÃ¢â¬Â¦
______________________


with the atheists:

they start begging when they start dying...


they PAY THE PRICE FOR ATTACKING THE SUPERNATURAL -

with their LIVES...


CRYSTAL NIGHT TONIGHT!


Atheists,

but you have NO ANSWER TO DEATH... therefore you
FAIL...


the Death of Ath*ism

*********************************

YouTube - The Nightline Face-Off: Does God Have a Future? (1 of 12)

DEATH TRAP

**********************************

THE REAL QUESTION:

DOES ATHEISM HAVE A FUTURE?

AND THE ANSWER - NO!


Atheists,

GET OUT OF MY UNIVERSE

you little liars do nothing but antagonizeÃ¢â¬Â¦

and you try to eliminate all the dreams and hopes of humanityÃ¢â¬Â¦

but you LOSTÃ¢â¬Â¦

THE DEATH OF ATH*ISM - SCIENTIFIC PROOF OF GOD

Crystal Night, Atheists!

FINALE:

Have I said this before?


Nostradamus Prophecies - USA


PULLING THE PLUG on atheism

- Eclipse that Changed the Universe - Einstein's Theory of Relativity



bye



Einstein puts the final nail in the coffin of atheismÃ¢â¬Â¦

*************************************

YouTube - Time Travel: Einstein's big idea (Theory of Relativity)

*************************************

atheists deny their own life elementÃ¢â¬Â¦

LIGHT OR DEATH, ATHEISTS?

********************************
***************************LIGHT*********
************************************

___________

YouTube - E=mcÃÂ²: Einstein explains his famous formula

E=MC2

____________

YouTube - Was Einstein an Atheist?

DOWN THE TOILET!!!

_____________



LAMB POWER!




Shermer - Randi - Myers - Harris - Dawkins VS. NOSTRADAMUS - EINSTEIN - MARKUZE


you are ANNIHILATED!!!


Atheists,

Repent and turn to God.

----------


## solitary_pariah

Why not just focus on you and not center all your passion on opposing someone else?

----------

